# removing the steering rack



## Amin (Dec 17, 2003)

well... I just figured that my rack is leaking from the passenger side. 
The boot has been gone for a while and got dirt and ...

is it possible to remove the rack with the engine in? I am guessing yes. 

1.What needs to come off? 
from passenger side it seems like the two bolts are somewha reachable. 
and didn't check driverside, but there might be some access from the top. 

2. does the steering column need to move or could I just undo the ujoint to remove the rack?!

3. Do I need to remove the engine mount? The autozone guide says I do,but I would hate to do that?

and how easy it is to undo the pipes?


Should I get seals from Nissan and rebuild the thing or should I get a reman. unit or buy a used one?



Thanks fellows.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

just buy a reman unit. it'll be easier in the long run.

to remove it, remove the Y pipe under the car to give ou room to work. there's 5 bolts holding the rack to the firewall. all will need to be removed from under the engine for the most part. it's a tight fit, but i've done it with the engine in. removing the Y pipe makes it 1,000,000 times easier.
when you remove/reinstall the rack, make sure the thing is centered and the steering wheel is straight. If not, you will wind up ruining the clock spring for the airbag and cruise control (assuming you have an airbag)

once you get that part unbolted, just remove the tie rod ends and slide the rack through the hole in the frame rail- I think it has to come out the passenger side, but I forget now. it's been a couple years. but it's definitely doable. just a royal pain.

also be sure to replace the fluids with ATF... NOT power steering fluid!!!! Nissan uses ATF in their power steering systems for some reason or another.


----------

